
Google Trends: React.js Has Surpassed Angular.js - tambourine_man
https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=react.js%2C%20angular.js&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B3
======
nostrademons
By comparison, Swift has them both beat:

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=angular.js%2C%20reac...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=angular.js%2C%20react.js%2C%20swift%20language&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B3)

------
briantmaurer
Including other search variations tells a much different story –

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=react.js%2C%20angula...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=react.js%2C%20angular.js%2C%20angular%20js%2C%20react%20js&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B)

